# beimba



## razielsun (6. April 2008)

grüße,

ich wurde durch meine gilde auf: http://be.imba.hu/ aufmerksam.

aufgrund des armory equipps wird geguckt wie raidfähig ihr seid (kara oder doch schon black temple?)

dazu gibts noch massig verbesserungsvorschläge!


na ja, mein vorschlag ist das buffed mit hilfe des imba buffed profilers das ganze aktuell auf deutsch machen könnte^^ (vllt sogar noch besser^^)
buffed hat ja jetzt schon diesen coole charakterplaner^^ http://wow.buffed.de/charplaner/


----------



## x3n0n (6. April 2008)

Ich denke, dass das eine mehr oder weniger schlechte Idee ist, da bei solchen Emfehlungen auch immer etwas Subjektivität dabei sein sollte.
Und dort werden bloss deine Stats mit "Empfehlungen" verglichen.


----------

